# Temp for Tadpole Tank?



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm going to set up three of these short tanks I got from glasscages.com as tad rearing tanks. I'll be deli type cups set in the tanks with water flowing around them to keep temps consistent. I'm probably going to cap them with the lids that are used on the disposable ff cultures (will allow for evaporation but likely not much evaporative cooling from possible air flow). Also, there are cheap glass lids to the tanks and I could use those at the same time but don't know if it'd be a bad idea or not. Any suggestions?

But the main question is what temps would be best and if there should be any fluctuation at night?

-Nish


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

70-72F is what I aim for with my tads. Lets them take longer to morph, so they morph out larger. An experienced frogger also recommended to feed them only once a week or so.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I keep mine just a little warmer than Zach. I go for 74F. At that temp mine will morph at around 2 months.

Zach, at 70-72F how long is it taking your tads to morph?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Leucs are taking about 10-12 weeks, imis a little later than that. Come out pretty big, though.

I know a fellow keeper who kept azureus tads in the high 70s - morphed out at about half the size of the leucs.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i keep mine like zbrinks.....72 room temp. yes, they are huge....take a little longer to morph...mine are 2.5 months to morph out usually for my tincs....atleast they are starting to pop their arms now(its been 2 months)....and i put them in the tad containers on july 1st. Other species take longer. i also heard increasing temps can increase sls???? so i guess, why go through the trouble and expense when they morph out large and just fine at 72 degrees, which is room temp for me? I also have them on shelves etc. reducung the cost. kristy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, I certainly wouldn't say that mine are morphing out small. And I guess "large" is a subjective thing. And I would think mine morphing out 2 weeks earlier than yours would probably be at least the same size as yours when yours morphed considering they've had two weeks to grow. No SLS problems either for me at the slightly higher temps.

Plus, I really don't concern myself with how long it takes or how big they are when they do morph. I don't think quicker or bigger is necessarily better.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't say that mine are morphing out small. And I guess "large" is a subjective thing. And I would think mine morphing out 2 weeks earlier than yours would probably be at least the same size as yours when yours morphed considering they've had two weeks to grow. No SLS problems either for me at the slightly higher temps.
> 
> Plus, I really don't concern myself with how long it takes or how big they are when they do morph. I don't think quicker or bigger is necessarily better.


74 isnt bad gary. i wasnt going against your temps. i am saying that some put heaters in to raise the temps to 78 or even higher. .....a little high in my opinion. 74 perfect...72 just as well. i dont really think quicker or bigger is necessarily better either, though i do notice a difference. sure i can go out and buy a rubbermaid container with a heater control and raise the temps, but why? when mine morph out just as well....thats all i was trying to say. oh...and i'm sure at night there is a drop in temp maybe.....down to 70?? but i would think that room is not dropping temps only because i have the vents closed and all and it remains that temp even at night before i go to bed.kristy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Kristy, I didn't mean for post to come off like I was a little upset and being defensive. Just throwing in my 2 cents worth  I find anywhere in the 70-74F range to be just fine for raising tads.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> Sorry Kristy, I didn't mean for post to come off like I was a little upset and being defensive. Just throwing in my 2 cents worth  I find anywhere in the 70-74F range to be just fine for raising tads.


no prob gary and i didnt take it that way. i think 70-74 is perfect! i am very open minded to most matters so i try not to take offense, as typing things can come across sounding like somethign different than you really meant if we were talking per say face to face. so no offense taken, never crossed my mind even, lol kristy


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heyas,

So in general, which seems to be worse for optimal growth- "too" high or "too" low? My current rooms don't get down below 72 but they get up to 78-80 or so. My bedroom will go lower when I get the lamasi in so either room would be fine. I'm planning on possibly setting up a way to heat or cool the water flowing around the cups to keep them at a standard temp but I want to know which is more important because, from the last few posts, some are not considering the (possible) dip in temps at night.

-Nish


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would find a way to keep tads below 74F, if at all possible. I personally find that 70-72F is better, but we all have our own personal experiences.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree with Zach. I would tend towards a little cooler rather than a little hotter.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Then I'm going to set up a thermostat connected to a set of fans on a side tank to evaporative cool the water that's circulating through the tanks. I've heard this method can reduce the temp of small tanks (I'm not using that much water) by as much as 8+ degrees. The worst it gets in my colder room is 76 so getting it to 70 during the day should be easy.

What about at night when the temps drop to 66-68? Should I attempt to keep them at 70?

-Nish


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Last winter, I had tadpole temps drop to 62-64F at night. An unusually high number of them morphed with SLS, which had not been a problem for two breeding seasons prior (D. leucomelas). I'd try and keep them as close to 70-72F as possible.


----------

